# Age of Zombies



## DryZebra (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone gotten this to successfully play on their D2? I'm on CM4D2, and sometimes I can get past the black screen. But once past, the screen shows too far up and I can't reach the joysticks! Does it work on other roms, etc?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

I knew it had to be a problem for more people. I'm using CM4D2 and it always loads a black screen that I cannot get passed. Really upset because I hear good things about the game. I'm using the wifi only version on the amazon appstore btw.


----------



## CyDetrakD (Jun 29, 2011)

i am getting the same results fellas dont know why but it wont work going to try it out on build 11 after my phone reboots.


----------



## DryZebra (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm using the wifi download from Amazon as well. I'll get a pirated version and try that.  I'll report back whether or not it works.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DryZebra (Jun 9, 2011)

Parse errors, parse errors everywhere!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CyDetrakD (Jun 29, 2011)

i am currently on build 38 and guess what this game still no longer works. im not sure if this is being looked into or not but it would be nice if this was fixed one day.


----------

